
The FCC Votes to Let Monopolies Decide What Local News You See - Huhty
https://www.commondreams.org/views/2017/11/19/fake-news-only-beginning-fcc-votes-let-monopolies-decide-what-local-news-you-see
======
drallison
Outrageous. What can (and should) be done to prevent this? A free society
needs access to factual news, not fake news. If a monopoly controls the
distribution mechanism(s), they can choose what news gets distributed. When
that happens, truth is the first casualty.

